# Prozess Beendigung - Klassifikation



## osion (15. Jun 2022)

Hallo

Wenn Java eine Datei nicht findet, ist es dann Fall 2 oder 3?
Wann ist es ein Applikationsfehler und wann ist es ein Ausführungsfehler?


----------

